
Twitter Stock Jumps After Co-Founder Says It Should Consider Selling - jdavid
http://fortune.com/2016/09/01/twitter-stock-jumps/
======
jdavid
I wonder if this is related to Apple joining Twitter

[https://twitter.com/apple](https://twitter.com/apple)

